# Logiciels Libres



## Ed_the_Head (29 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche des informations précises sur les Logiciels libres, Plates-formes collaboratives et communautés d'utilisateurs. Notamment des Historiques et données statistiques précises, attention j'ai besoin qu'elles soient sourcées. Tout cela pour un travail de recherche universitaire, merci d'avance pour vos réponses.  

Ed_the_head

PS : je compte sur les modos pour rediriger ce thread dans le bon forum, je ne savais vraiment pas où le poster,   .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2004)

Allez hop, je remonte le sujet!


----------



## molgow (2 Novembre 2004)

As-tu déjà regardé s'il y avait des infos intéressantes sur GNU.org ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> As-tu déjà regardé s'il y avait des infos intéressantes sur GNU.org ?


 Merci Molgow, Balooners m'a déjà donné l'info en MP.


----------



## Gallenza (3 Novembre 2004)

http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=14

Ou comment la GPL est utilisée pour 40 000 des 60 000 projets de logiciels libres hébergés par sourceforge.


----------



## tatouille (3 Novembre 2004)

tu peux aller la 

http://www.shaman-x.org

(fsf france (une partie de la bande)

http://www.opensource.org/


je pense que pour ton travail il faut que tu sépares 
la gnu historique et le gpl maintenant je te joint un doc que j'ai commencé
qui devra etre commenté il manque l'abre de HURD,minix ecetera et des microsK je pense que je vais devoir faire plusieurs shémas se supperposant


----------

